# Critique my yearling filly



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's Cavalina, an Oldenburg/TB by Coromino. She'll be 1 on May 2nd. Future plans for her are definitely dressage and eventing (hopefully)... if not eventing, then jumpers. Depends on what her "niche" is.

I don't have a measuring stick yet, but compared to my two 15.2h horses - I'd guesstimate her to be 14.2/14.3h.

Go ahead... be brutal if you need to, because I admit, I don't know as much about conformation as I should.

























P.S.- Excuse the long-ish mane. I haven't had a chance to pull it recently and it grows SUPER fast.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

SHES adorable.
How tall was her Mom/Dad? I love her color I say she be fine in anything since shes a Tb and a warmblood mix. I would do dressage to her movement and stuff to basics. Then work up towards jumpers and X-country  I defintally see potential.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HA she is so friekin adorable, she looks jus like my 3 year old who is turning 4 in a few days! i mean like identical look alike


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you both 

Her mom is my TB mare, Daisy. She's 15.2hh. Registered in the Main Mare Book with the German Oldenburg Verband.
Daisy's foals are normally nice, but not as nice as this girl. I might try this cross again next year. Key word: might:wink:.








I need to take a new confo pic of Daisy, so until then, here she is. She looks horrible in her old one because I had just gotten her and she needed muscle along her back and to lose her baby belly (so I didn't put it up) 

I didn't breed Daisy, my old trainer did. She foaled in May and my trainer gave her to me in June. Cav wasn't weaned so she came along to my house until she was 4 months old... but we ended up buying her as a 2 month old, so she never left.

And here's her dad, Coromino. He is 17hh. He has showed through level 6 jumpers and right now he's in full time dressage training.










I'm hoping Cav makes it to 16.2, at least.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Forgot to add that the inspectors thought she had great jumping potential when she went to her GOV inspection as a 2 month old. She was given premium and put in the OS (jumpers) book  Hopefully she has a natural love of cross country when she's older! 

And she jumped out the field as an 8 month old - she has a clean jump


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

shes gorgeous! sorry i dont know much about critique!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumping... anybody else? What do you think?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have a critique to offer but she is lovely! and her sire is stunning. Well done with her!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She did not get the note that yearlings are supposed to be gangly and look like they were put together in the dark with pieces that do not quite go together, did she?

What a lovely girl she is.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont know much about conformation, but I like the look of her. Nice round hip.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not great with foal conformation, show me a vid of her in 3 gaits and I could comment.
She's got Cor de la Bryere on the sire's side - I love Cor de la Bryere horses


----------

